# sweet revenge



## Guest109 (21 Oct 2006)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]_How is this for revenge!!! 


__She spent the first day packing her belongings
into boxes, crates and suitcases.

On the second day, she had the movers come and
collect her things.

On the third day, she sat down for the last time
at their beautiful dining room table by candlelight,
put on some soft background music, and feasted on a
pound of shrimp, a jar of caviar, and a bottle of
Chardonnay.

When she had finished, she went into each and
every room and deposited a few half-eaten shrimp
shells, dipped in caviar, into the hollow of the
curtain rods.

She then cleaned up the kitchen and left.

When the husband returned with his new girlfriend,
all was bliss for the first few days. Then slowly, the
house began to smell. They tried everything; cleaning
and mopping and airing the place out.

Vents were checked for dead rodents, and carpets
were steam cleaned.

Air fresheners were hung everywhere.

Exterminators were brought in to set off gas
canisters, during which they had to move out for a few
days, and in the end they even paid to replace
the expensive wool carpeting.

Nothing worked. People stopped coming over to
visit....

Repairmen refused to work in the house....

The maid quit....

Finally, they could not take the stench any
longer and decided to move.

A month later, even though they had cut their
price in half, they could not find a buyer for their
stinky house. Word got out, and eventually, even the
local Realtors refused to return their calls.

Finally, they had to borrow a huge sum of money
from the bank to purchase a new place.

The ex-wife called the man, and asked how things
were going. He told her the saga of the rotting house.

She listened politely, and said that she missed
her old home terribly, and would be willing to reduce
her divorce settlement in exchange for getting the
house back....

Knowing his ex-wife had no idea how bad the smell
was, he agreed on price that was about 1/10th of what
the house had been worth...But only if she were to
sign the papers that very day. She agreed, and within _
_the hour, his lawyers delivered the paperwork.

A week later, the man and his new girlfriend
stood smirking as they watched the moving company pack
everything to take to their new home...
including the curtain rods.

I LOVE A HAPPY ENDING, DON'T YOU?_

[/FONT]


----------



## liteweight (21 Oct 2006)

I do indeed!


----------



## ninsaga (21 Oct 2006)

Evil Bitch!


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Oct 2006)

More power to her


----------



## liteweight (22 Oct 2006)

ninsaga said:


> Evil Bitch!



Tut tut! I think she was justified...she'd probably felt like a prawn in his game for years!


----------



## Nosey Joe (22 Oct 2006)

liteweight said:


> Tut tut! I think she was justified...she'd probably felt like a prawn in his game for years!


 
She must have been crackers


----------



## liteweight (22 Oct 2006)

Nosey Joe said:


> She must have been crackers


----------



## r2d2 (23 Oct 2006)

ainya said:


> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]
> 
> _When she had finished, she went into each and_
> _every room and deposited a few half-eaten shrimp_
> ...


 
I think it was very shellfish of her


----------



## liteweight (23 Oct 2006)

r2d2 said:


> I think it was very shellfish of her


----------



## Nosey Joe (23 Oct 2006)

I think there are too many cods around this plaice


----------



## MOB (23 Oct 2006)

Initially it was brill.  But it's a sole joke;  I've halibut enough.


----------



## r2d2 (24 Oct 2006)

Time to clam up......


----------



## ney001 (25 Oct 2006)

something fishy about this thread


----------



## Pegasus (25 Oct 2006)

It's starting to give me a haddock.


----------



## Firefly (25 Oct 2006)

Agree...it's becomming a real Red Herring!!


----------



## tallpaul (25 Oct 2006)

Is this the plaice for all these puns???


----------



## liteweight (25 Oct 2006)

tallpaul said:


> Is this the plaice for all these puns???



Of course! He chose to skate on thin ice when he took on the young wan!


----------



## Firefly (25 Oct 2006)

You're really sturgeon the sh1te now!


----------



## ney001 (25 Oct 2006)

Firefly said:


> You're really sturgeon the sh1te now!



Firefly, you need Kelp!


----------



## Firefly (25 Oct 2006)

Ahh there's no need to get Demersal !!


----------



## Firefly (25 Oct 2006)

Can't really feel sorry for the dude cheating on his missus...what a Pollacks!...A complete Aholehole!!

OK OK I'll stop now....


----------



## ney001 (25 Oct 2006)

As sure you have to once in a whale!


----------



## Firefly (25 Oct 2006)

Big LOL!!


----------



## Pegasus (25 Oct 2006)

Fin


----------



## Pegasus (26 Oct 2006)

Well scale it down at least


----------



## ney001 (26 Oct 2006)

Spose we cod do that!


----------



## Guest109 (26 Oct 2006)

maybe time to clam up


----------



## Marion (26 Oct 2006)

Could I just mussel in on this thread to state that we are beginning to repeat the puns.

Marion


----------



## r2d2 (26 Oct 2006)

Marion said:


> Could I just mussel in on this thread to state that we are beginning to repeat the puns.
> 
> Marion


 
Marion,

I don't think Ainya should be the only one to SHOALder the blame on this... 

r2d2


----------



## Firefly (26 Oct 2006)

Marion said:


> Could I just mussel in on this thread to state that we are beginning to repeat the puns.
> 
> Marion


 
Puns are good for the Sole


----------



## ney001 (26 Oct 2006)

Don't know, I think we are just coddin around for the halibut


----------



## Marion (26 Oct 2006)

I guess the thread is just floundering at this stage and I expect people to get rather crabby if it continues to linger.

Marion


----------



## liteweight (26 Oct 2006)

> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]_ Exterminators were brought in to set off gas
> canisters, during which they had to move out for a few
> days, and in the end they even paid to replace
> the expensive wool carpeting._[/FONT]



That must have cost him a few squid!!


----------



## Firefly (27 Oct 2006)

Dunno...sounds like a lot of Carp if you ask me


----------



## Pegasus (27 Oct 2006)

Firefly said:


> Dunno...sounds like a lot of Carp if you ask me


 
Well I'm off - I don't want to get plankton.


----------



## Guest109 (27 Oct 2006)

seems we are having a whale of a time here


----------



## Gunnerbar (27 Oct 2006)

ainya said:


> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]_How is this for revenge!!!
> 
> 
> __, he agreed on price that was about 1/10th of what
> ...


_

EEL KRILL her FLOUNDER free CAPER if he ever cops on the real reason behind the PERCHase especially having SHRIMPed on the price. Hey, maybe she was a BLOATER._


----------



## ninsaga (27 Oct 2006)

I think this thread should be harpooned as there is to much blubber coming out of it at this stage!


----------



## macnas (27 Oct 2006)

Forget the harpoon. With a pike (w)eel be able to (f)ling all that blubber out.


----------



## Guest109 (28 Oct 2006)

sure are some pearls of sea life here


----------

